# Are you a 6'er?



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

So who's got one then? Let's get a list together of all those with one or one ordered, as for a while it only seemed like myself and a couple others had one on here.......

Cheers

Dean


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: I'm one
Avus+black leather+Rosemeyers :wink: :wink:


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Me ,on order

Skooby


----------



## Horse (Oct 26, 2003)

Collect mine yesterday! :lol:

Ebony Black
Red Leather
BOSE (inc. changer)
Cruise
TT plate

Absolutely over the moonâ€¦ 8) huge improvement over my old TTC 225bhp. Still not happy about the ride heightâ€¦.. but Iâ€™m sure Iâ€™ll get over it! That noise!!!


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

Yep - Collecting tomorrow - Avus with silver and 9 spokes.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Had mine 6 months now  (seems like yesterday)


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Horse and five when did you order or rather what was your build week, as I'm intrested to see how quickly toy got youe car.

Mine was build wek 13 but it shouldnt be to long now, hopefully.

Skooby.

Can you tell I'm getting a bit impataint.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Had mine a week. 

TTR DSG, Ebony Black pearl, black hood, silver leather, silver armrest, Bose, CDC, davidg, TT shop trim, Diamond Brite, Autolock "on", cross spokes, concert II player, Tracker Horizon, castrol SLX,

and the dealer promised sunshine, which he delivered! [smiley=sunny.gif]

Jim. [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Horse and five when did you order or rather what was your build week, as I'm intrested to see how quickly toy got youe car.

Mine was build wek 13 but it shouldnt be to long now, hopefully.

Skooby.

Can you tell I'm getting a bit impataint.


----------



## Horse (Oct 26, 2003)

Skooby â€"

1.	It was ordered on 03/02/2004
2.	I was given build week 11
3.	It arrived at Guildford Audi on 26/03/2004
4.	I collected on 31/03/2004

82 miles on the clock now so farâ€¦. could not be happier. Have patientsâ€¦.. yours will be with you soon and youâ€™ll love it! :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Me too. Think I was the first on the Forum to get one actually. :roll:


----------



## fivelittlefish (May 15, 2002)

Skooby -

Mine is ex-demo from Feb this year. Got a deal too good to say no to.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

raven said:


> Me too. Think I was the first on the Forum to get one actually. :roll:


When did you get yours


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jog said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Me too. Think I was the first on the Forum to get one actually. :roll:
> ...


You first... :wink:

Well, it was a few days after the 53 reg came out, so I guess the first / second week of October?

My post on the Forum "My new V6 is parked outside" was my most popular post - I even managed to get some piccies on the site with the help of others.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

You win. End Oct [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Any one else got a red one (TT I mean).


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Thnaks for info (sorry for dubble post).

I'm normal quite pataint but never been so excite about a car before, well mayby the XR3i when I was 19.

Skooby


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Add me to the list...had mine for 3 1/2 weeks now and I have enjoyed every single minute!

Couple of gripes though.....Dynamic Volume Cotrol setting (ex-GALA), crap. Silly little zinging noise from the ashtray housing and starting to knock/creak from the left handside tailgate  .

Red callipers look magnificent with the silver Audi rings from the TT shop (paint your callipers guys, whatever colour) and I have just had the loadliner delivered from the TT shop.

Dean, it was looking at your sig pic. that got me onto painting the callipers.

How about organising a meet sometime somewhere central!!

Horse - same colour and interior..stunning eh!! :wink:

Cheers.

Baj.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Ordered mine on 2nd Feb and given build week 8, delivered with the incorrect colour... long saga.http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=23989&highlight= Anyhow, arrived at the dealer on monday 22nd and I picked up the Silver/silver V6 DSG last friday 26/03/04.

My Amethyst Grey/silver V6 DSG has been re-ordered and has been given a build of week 18 with a priority build note (whatever that means!).

250 miles done and loved every minute of them. The DSG has exceeded my expectations and whilst I loved the two previous 225's I had, the V6 DSG combo is by far the best driving TT of them all! Just love it... it is a bit thirsty though, maybe its the way I've been driving :wink:

Mayur


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Mayur said:


> ... it is a bit thirsty though, maybe its the way I've been driving :wink:
> 
> Mayur


Welcome aboard May, wondered when you would turn up.. 

...and no it's not, they are and mine likes a drink as well 'hic'!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

bajers said:


> Welcome aboard May, wondered when you would turn up..
> ...and no it's not, they are and mine likes a drink as well 'hic'!


Bajers, any pics of your lil beauty?... most interested in the calipers paint job and the rings.


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

Me too. Arrived on 3rd Dec but didn't collect until the 20th December - great Christmas pressent.

It's Moro Blue with black interior, BOSE, 6CD, Chorus II, Cruise and 7-spokes (whatever they're called!)

I'm loving it...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......hey! Nice to see all you guys here!

Raven was the first on the forum with mine second on the 16th of Oct IIRC.

A meet sounds great! i went on the last S Wales meet recently and we went into the Brecon Beacons. I've never come across as many deserted roads as i did up there and the "shooting range" "circuit" was mind blowing! Perhaps you guys could come over for the day?

At present I'm getting 26mpg over a tank with lots of S mode driving and on the last tank I managed an average mph of 56!!!   :lol:

I've got around 4800 miles on the clock and the engine still feels as it's got a bit more to give in the loosening up stakes.......

I've stayed quiet in regard to how GREAT I think the car is as I think I may have been a little too vocal initially and with most % of owners on the site with the OLD ( :wink: ) 225's, I don't think it was well accepted by some :roll: :lol: :wink: :lol:

Cheers

Dean


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

add me (see sig). hopefully should be collecting it in about 10 days


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

How many is that so far?


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

got my V6 roadster for Christmas....1st Roadster in France... :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

*UPDATED 1pm 2/04

So far its (* on order):

V6TT
pas_55
skooby*
Horse
fivelittlefish
jog
jimfew
raven
bajers
Mayur
andya
aguess*
Phillippe - France
Moley*
Rambaud
Ramsayn
GDR-TT
vagman
HardDrive
harco
moss
Rav*
EighTT - USA
Marc_in_usa - USA
TTigg - USA
DIRY*
Matthew
Herve
Wolverine
bluenose
ColinH


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Ordered mine in January, and it arrived (earlier than expected) at the dealer on 11 March.

There was not enough time to collect it before I went on holiday and I have a temporary hire car - a Toyota Avensis aka the motorised sofa. 

So I am hoping to collect mine within the next week - after I have sorted out the insurance - Tracker may be required. :x


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... and don't forget me - as per sig - on order for build week 18 

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Moley I have already included you in the list!


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Bajers, any pics of your lil beauty?... most interested in the calipers paint job and the rings.


Got loads of the buggers May, sat on me hard drive. Just figuring out how to post them (Neil103 is helping).

I'll figure it out soon :?

P.S Where are you BTW? What's the Tennesee connection?

Tell me to sod off if I'm being nosey :?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Mayur said:


> Moley I have already included you in the list!


Ooops, didn't look properly 

Mayur


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

bajers said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > Bajers, any pics of your lil beauty?... most interested in the calipers paint job and the rings.


Got loads of the buggers May, sat on me hard drive. Just figuring out how to post them (Neil103 is helping).
quote]

if you can email (get them) them to me, i can prolly host up to about 100mb for a few months.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Missing out on the V6 for my 4th TT. Have gone straight for the new model TT RS 350bhp(approx).

Dealer has me at the top of the list, and he HAS been told that it is coming, from extremely high sources in Audi Germany.

"oh well people are going to argue now" ....*sigh*


----------



## ramsayn (Sep 10, 2003)

You can add me to the list, 4 months and almost 3000 miles.

Nice car, love the looks and engine. DSG makes me a lazy driver, but still a cool piece of technology.

But after my 2 years are up, would I buy another, nope. Considered Boxster S or M3 against TT at time of purchase and decided TT was good enough and other cars weren't worth the necessary financial/lifestyle sacrifices. Given my choice again, I would choose differently.

Nothing against the car at all, but just doesn't make me feel special after a hard drive.


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

ramsayn said:


> You can add me to the list, 4 months and almost 3000 miles.
> 
> Nice car, love the looks and engine. DSG makes me a lazy driver, but still a cool piece of technology.
> 
> ...


Go to AmD and get it remapped and Milltek'd :lol:


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Bajers if you want to post pix the best place to do them is at Audiworld the url for creating new accounts is 
http://account.audiworld.com/create.phtml

Once and account is created all you need do is lick the clike the 'post picture' tab then its just a matter on linking to the file on your harddrive. File uplaod automatical and are resided and thumb nail, and you them have your own personal gallery.

Here mine
http://pictureposter.audiworld.com/users/69260.phtml

Hope this helps Skooby


----------



## GDR-TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Count me in too!

Picked up my V6 DSG Avus/Red leather our wedding anniversary 03/03/2004.

Wife gets a card and a kiss, I get a V6. Good deal or what?

Love the car to bits. Sorry that should really be wife instead of car.

GDR-TT :-* :-* :-*


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Yup.

Just run her in......so it's now time to see what this baby can do.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

vagman said:


> Yup.
> 
> Just run her in......so it's now time to see what this baby can do.


Easy Vags.... :wink:


----------



## HardDrive (May 10, 2002)

I've had mine since December and only managed 1500 miles...


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

My TTR has been here for nearly 3 weeks one of which I had to spend in V6less in Austria. I've done 850 magical miles now and just discovered the jaw dropping pleasures of the kickdown.

Wow!!!


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

Add me too...................one week old.


----------



## Rav (Jan 21, 2004)

Getting mine on the 15th!!

Avus Silver
Black all over
Cupholders

Woot!!

Rav


----------



## Philippe-TTV6 (Mar 7, 2004)

@ Mayur
Coming often on this Forum from US, You've got also:
Brad (EighTT) and Marc (Marc_in_usa) and Steve (TTigg)...

Amazing, seeing your list, I can see you are allready a lot of V6 in UK. 
but how many are Roadsters ...?

We are just 10 V6 in my club here and just 1 roadster.. :wink:

I understand better, also, why my mail box has exploded, with the same subject : "paddles in UK" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Dean! hello! HELLO! 

It's so close I can almost TASTE it!

Conflicting msgs from Audi Central / Lease Co / Audi CS / Local Stlr, but all agree that it's been called off from the Depot....

Which means it's either sitting their waiting to be picked up from the depot / on a transporter doing a detour via Scotland or about to arrive at the stlr.....

But sometime in the near future:

Mauritius Blue
Silver Napa
Bose II single CD
(No 6 CD - will get round to iPod at some point)
9 spoke

Alu padles - in my desk
Symetrical rear lights - waiting for me to get to Bristol to pick em up
Freezer clip (maybe )
Armrest and cup holder - probably 

Geeees - I'm modding and it hasn't even arrived yet!   

PS - yes I know I originally said x-spokes - but going for this one cut the lead time from 10-12 weeks to 3......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

" "


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Phillippe, the list has now been updated.

V6 TT, I don't mean to hijack your topic so please feel free to take over the list :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Mayur said:


> V6 TT, I don't mean to hijack your topic so please feel free to take over the list :wink:


.......no, no, no, you're doing a fine job! :wink:

When DIRY gets his 6'er we are going to have a S. Wales mini meet if anybody cares to join us?

Dean


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

giles said:


> Missing out on the V6 for my 4th TT. Have gone straight for the new model TT RS 350bhp(approx).
> 
> Dealer has me at the top of the list, and he HAS been told that it is coming, from extremely high sources in Audi Germany.
> 
> "oh well people are going to argue now" ....*sigh*


I just talked to my dealer manager who was in Germany yesterday for an update on the latest Audi goings on and future launches. I asked nim about the RS TT. He said if there was to be a release in the near future (4-8 months) there would have been a mention of it yesterday. There was no mention of the RS TT. Giles did your dealer give an indication of the timescales to release?


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm another one Avus silver Black leather V6 spoke alloys

Possible ABT front grille being contemplated.....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Just waiting to sell mine.

Then i'm 80% sure i'll get a V6 roadster - the insurance is higher (which was putting me off) but i have the hood down so much in my 180 now i'll be annoyed to go to a coupe.

Not on order yet, but am going to get silver with cream leather and i can't wait


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> giles said:
> 
> 
> > Missing out on the V6 for my 4th TT. Have gone straight for the new model TT RS 350bhp(approx).
> ...


Long way off. March 2006 would be a good bet. Nothing like getting on a list early though!

My current TT will do til then!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

slightly off topic -

/editied - have started a sep thread instead  (here /


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vagman and moss, love your pics.

side profile photos look hot with the new styling.

diry - you sound as excited as i am and i haven't even ordered mine yet.

I keep imagining myself dropping down a couple of gears overtaking people with the greatest of ease, and keep looking forward to hearing the wonderful v6 engine.

When it comes to ordering i think i'm going to have:

Silver
Cream Leather
Cupholders
GSM Mobile Phone Prep
Tracker
6 CD Changer
No Bose :wink:

Whats the deal with these red calipers?? Can i see some photos.


----------



## swissRv (Oct 10, 2003)

Got mine on October 2nd. Now 8'000km on the clock. Dolomite grey and Anis leather.

First mod was to swap the trunk and fuel cap release buttons. On a Left Hand Drive, I find more convenient NOT to have to go around the stick in "P" position in order to release the trunk.

Then armrest. Then disabled the exhaust flap (love the sound now).
Added a backup radar.

HervÃ© - Switzerland.


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Brilliant Black
All Black Interior
Bose
SatNav
9 Spoke Alloys

Got it in January - Still adore it.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> What's the deal with these red calipers?? Can i see some photos.


  Don't even go there L8...(me having nugget syndrome trying to get sig pics published)..


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

You have a PM Bajers!!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

* NEWS FLASH * 

Just been to the stlrs.......

It's arrived!

Sitting in their compound at the mo (so I can't actually go and see it )

Looking at Wed or Thurs next week......................... 
Just in time for the long weekend *

Oh - and other extras to go in 

Snooper
iPaq with TT2
phone holder (so might be off to TTShop for one of them bracket things)
3 way *** lighter adaptor thing
Silver disclock
XT air freshner 

Can I go to sleep for 4 days? (please!)

* choices choices - go out an play in it for 4 days over Easter, or spend the time fitting the mods :? 
Arrrrgh!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great news DIRY... CONGRATS!!!
You must be So So excited!
The next few days are going to be testing m8.
This is the time to practice your deep breathing exercises, and yoga, and the graceful art of Tai Chi ! Everything to keep you calm! :wink: 
As far as sleep goes... good luck matey!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Just a bit!

walked into stlrs and was greated with - 'hi - was just about to call you.....' 

right then.
Gonna stop hijacking this thread now  (sorry!)

anyone else out there as excited as I am? (trying to get back on topic )


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Still a 6'er - now and for the foreseeable future :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

That's good news! 

(I'm assuming it is anyway?)


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm a 6'er.....


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

I think I had the first 3.2 TT Roadster delivered, for whatever that's worth.

What do I win?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

A big grin ?

oh no - that comes as standard!


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Add me to the list. Took delivery on 01/10/03. I think that mine was the first factory-ordered car on the Forum, only beaten by Raven on 16/09/03 who was happy to take a car as it arrived at the dealer.

Well over 12500 miles in 6 months. At this rate the warranty will run out at 60000 miles rather than 3 years.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Latest list of 6'ers !

*UPDATED 3:30pm 05/4

So far its (* on order):

V6TT
pas_55
skooby*
Horse
fivelittlefish
jog
jimfew
raven
bajers
Mayur
andya
aguess*
Phillippe - France
Moley*
Rambaud
Ramsayn
GDR-TT
vagman
HardDrive
harco
moss
Rav*
EighTT - USA
Marc_in_usa - USA
TTigg - USA
DIRY*
Matthew
Herve
Wolverine
bluenose
ColinH
ADB
Richard
chip
cuTTsy
CamV6
RobbieTT
HerbieFrog
SteveS
TT Law


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Add me 

Misano 3.2 with Red Leather and R32 paddles (shortly...) since December 2003 8) 8) 8)

Andy

p.s. plus an MG B GT V8 for good measure, V10, V12 next....


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

and me


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

chip said:


> and me


Chip,

Any chance of some piccy's of the anis interior?

Jim.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

ummh, no. 

3 reasons:

1- i haven't taken any pictures of my car since I took delivery. :?

2- Posting pictures into sig is beyond my PC ability 

3- car is absolutely filthy after 2 weeks of ownership (awaiting swissol treatment :lol: )

I'll _try _to upload as soon as I get some pics!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

ColinH said:


> Add me to the list. Took delivery on 01/10/03. I think that mine was the first factory-ordered car on the Forum, only beaten by Raven on 16/09/03 who was happy to take a car as it arrived at the dealer.
> 
> Well over 12500 miles in 6 months. At this rate the warranty will run out at 60000 miles rather than 3 years.


Colin - I was about to say you were a month out, but thinking about it, it was September, not October.

Must say, having watched everyone going on about the v6 on the Forum (esp. Dean :wink: jeez, you waited SO long) and having been rather luke warm about it (I'd already had my last TT for about 2.5 years and fancied a change), it was a rather spontaneous decision after I had a spontaneous test drive. I just loved that gearbox so much my initial plan to get an M3 was forgotton in a second. 

Oh, and it wasn't so much taking the car as it arrived at the dealer, but more the fact that the dealer found a pre-ordered car that fitted my spec (although it didn't have sat-nav which I had initially ordered...  )


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Another one...
December 03 delivery
Dolomite, Silver leather, Bose, 6CD, cup holders


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

chip said:


> ummh, no.
> 
> 3 reasons:
> 
> ...


Chip,

I understand about the cleaning. If you need help uploading your pics then there are many who will help on the forum. Main problem IMO seems to be getting a good hosting site, although if the piccy is small, the ******** might house it for you.

Jim.


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

jimfew said:


> chip said:
> 
> 
> > ummh, no.
> ...


i'll happily host piccies for anyone. i've got a couple of places with a large amount of storage space. one's directly on the net's backbone.


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

You can add me to the list. First UK glacier V6 perhaps (1st Nov)? What a fantastic car.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Cheers for the offers guys. I followed the instructions per the picture upload thread and it blooming worked first time!! 

The pic below is actually my previous TTR which I sold last month, but pic of new motor will follow shortly.


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Diry, if you dont mind, could you tell me your build week.

Happy driving in your new car,BTW could you tell us how you plan to run it in.

Skooby


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey chaps! Can u add me to the list please?

Ordered my TT V6 17th July '03 and took delievery 13th November '03 (which was my birthday also, wow what a present!). Done nearly 5k miles, and lovin it.

Avus silver (although in retrospect Glacier blue might have been an even better choice) silver leather, 9 spoke alloys, bose and cruise

Armrest, single cuppie, chrome dash buttons and air vent rings, bluetooth, 12 disc, satnav & tracker retro fit. Swissol paint seal.

I don't have my baby at the moment. In dealers for some work on an intermittent fault which causes it to choke a bit when pulling away. They think its a fuel pressure problem, but we'll see. Also having 4 wheel alignment done under warranty. Also got dealer to sort 2 curbed wheels (not linked to need for alignment!) by wicked wheels and a third to be done for free since damage to that wheel was done since I dropped car off last monday! The two wheels that have been done look superb and you'd never know they'd ever been treated.

I am interested in gettin it remapped and the brake calipers painted. Anyone got any tips on where/who to get this done?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Skooby - no build week sorry 
originally wanted a blue interior, but was swayed by the fact that Audi Central found one with Silver that was sitting somewhere (in the 'depot' apparently), so never got as far as getting a build week quoted.

Cam - AMD (IIRC) are doing / will be doing a modest upgrade (circa 20bhp) - but V6's are limited to the amount of torque that Audi say the DSG can handle - it's already close (ish) to that limit.
Caliper painting - do a search on 'caliper' - there are a host of people that have done it and posted the methods / results.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Me too!

Since Oct last year.

Fantastic.

So crap with a clutch now that I bought an Auto 530d yesterday to replace the 1.8T Passat. Seems to have some torque...


----------



## HerbieFrog (Mar 20, 2004)

I guess I should join in too. Had mine full 2 weeks. Just want to go look at it whenever I can. Already had it washed twice. Second day had some tree cuttings over it, then got some rain on it. Still the new garage is finished now so it's tucked up nice and snug.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

You've missed me off . :wink:.

Ordered Oct 03, requested delivery Mar1 04, build week 5, delivered as promised. Spec as sig. I can also confirm that TT Law (also Steve) Has a 3.2 DSG in Avus, having charged all over the IoM with him just this weekend .


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

SteveS said:


> You've missed me off . :wink:.
> 
> Ordered Oct 03, requested delivery Mar1 04, build week 5, delivered as promised. Spec as sig. I can also confirm that TT Law (also Steve) Has a 3.2 DSG in Avus, having charged all over the IoM with him just this weekend .


Sorry to have left you out m8 !
Just added you and TT Law to the list.

The list keeps on growing. I had no idea there were so many 6'ers around.

V6 TT, South Wales meet sounds like a great idea. Anyone else interested?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

chip said:


> Cheers for the offers guys. I followed the instructions per the picture upload thread and it blooming worked first time!!
> 
> The pic below is actually my previous TTR which I sold last month, but pic of new motor will follow shortly.


Hi Chip,

Lovely car. 

Is that a carrier I see on the boot? Where did you get it from, how much and is it any good? [smiley=huh2.gif]

Many thanks,

Jim.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

jimfew said:


> Lovely car.
> 
> Jim.


LOL. Was lovely, but only a 180!! :roll: Not bad state given it was washed about handful of times during my 2.5 years of ownership! Scrubbed up nice after trip to the valet!! :lol:

Bought the FAPA boot rack from Paddy Hopkirk for about Â£120 IIRC. Think price has gone up since then (see the TT shop knocks then out for Â£160) Good quality s/steel build, but quite fidgety to put on. Had good use out of it, mostly for carrying golf clubs. Sold it on ebay 2 weeks ago for a great price of Â£107!! 

Must stop or I will get an ear bashing for talking off topic in this thread.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

you can take the * off my name now......

                  

PS - P Zeros!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

looking at all the answers to this topic i just like to ask am i the only non v6 owner left


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Get your order in soon Yellow as you just might be.. :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

OOh, a Yellow V6 - that would look the dog b****ks with the black rear valance and larger front spoiler.

 Go for it YELLOW


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

Picked mine up 29th Sept 03. Love it and spend all my money and time on it. Sad. Very sad.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

[quote="HerbieFrog" Had mine full 2 weeks. Just want to go look at it whenever I can. Already had it washed twice. [/quote]

Only twice in a fortnight  

I wash the bugger every day.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bajers said:


> Get your order in soon Yellow as you just might be.. :wink:


sorry to high off the ground for me i get air sick i will stick with 30mm lowered and 275 bhp


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sorry to high off the ground for me i get air sick i will stick with 30mm lowered and 275 bhp


LOL.. :lol:

Faster than my bugger as well!!


----------



## mutley (Nov 21, 2002)

got a glacier blue with grey interior in oct


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Latest list of 6'ers !

*UPDATED 8:30pm 10/4

So far its (* on order):

V6TT 
pas_55 
skooby* 
Horse 
fivelittlefish 
jog 
jimfew 
raven 
bajers 
Mayur 
andya 
aguess* 
Phillippe - France 
Moley* 
Rambaud 
Ramsayn 
GDR-TT 
vagman 
HardDrive 
harco 
moss 
Rav* 
EighTT - USA 
Marc_in_usa - USA 
TTigg - USA 
DIRY
Matthew 
saint
Herve 
Wolverine 
bluenose 
ColinH 
ADB 
Richard 
chip 
cuTTsy 
CamV6 
RobbieTT 
HerbieFrog 
SteveS 
TT Law
YELLOW_TT
boggerttman
mutley


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Mayur said:


> Latest list of 6'ers !
> 
> *UPDATED 8:30pm 10/4
> 
> ...


Yellow TT actually said he thinks he's the only one NOT to have a V6 on here so how come he's on the list?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......what a list! It makes you wonder what %'s of sales are going the 6'er route?

*Just a quick question for all those 6'ers listed, do any of you have THE correct official fuel filler cap sticker for the V6 which stated the 95/91 RON as I was wondering what the correct air pressure for the tyres were as I'm currently running 38psi front and 29psi rear which I've just realised could be wrong as I've taken it off the incorrect 225 sticker on my car?*

Cheers

Dean


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> .......what a list! It makes you wonder what %'s of sales are going the 6'er route?
> 
> *Just a quick question for all those 6'ers listed, do any of you have THE correct official fuel filler cap sticker for the V6 which stated the 95/91 RON as I was wondering what the correct air pressure for the tyres were as I'm currently running 38psi front and 29psi rear which I've just realised could be wrong as I've taken it off the incorrect 225 sticker on my car?*
> 
> ...


Good question. I've not only got the wrong fuel filler cap sticker, but the wrong manual as well. I hadn't thought about the tyre pressures, but I guess you're right - I will have been putting in the wrong ones all this time.... :?


----------



## Rambaud (Aug 1, 2002)

Is there a reason for Audi UK not having current Owners Handbooks on its website?


----------



## KryTTen (Jan 14, 2004)

Mayur said:


> Latest list of 6'ers !
> 
> *UPDATED 8:30pm 10/4
> 
> So far its (* on order):


...missed me out...but maybe because I don't come here often...too busy driving :lol:

KryTTen


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V6TT

got the wrong stcker, and a handbook that mentions V6s and DSG stuff - but all as 'currently under development'

but will check the pressures tomorrow - not that I can guarantee thes stlrs set em correctly.....


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> *Just a quick question for all those 6'ers listed, do any of you have THE correct official fuel filler cap sticker for the V6 which stated the 95/91 RON as I was wondering what the correct air pressure for the tyres were as I'm currently running 38psi front and 29psi rear which I've just realised could be wrong as I've taken it off the incorrect 225 sticker on my car?*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


Dean,

For your info, the current 225 18" normal tyre pressures are 35 front and 29 rear. Obviously the V6 front will be heavier so maybe 38 is correct - I'll need to find out soon :wink:

Moley


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Sorry been busy at work............. :? Don't forget me


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

38/29 are the correct pressures for the 3.2.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......cheers guys, but does this mean that I have the right stcker for pressures with just a mis print on the 98/95RON? Hmmm, the plot thickens! :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Posted: 10 Apr 2004 07:35 Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


I answered on page 4 and still no sign of me...... oh well..... I'll just continue to live life on the edge


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

saint said:


> I answered on page 4 and still no sign of me...... oh well..... I'll just continue to live life on the edge


Sorry matey. I've slapped my wrist and added you to the list :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Latest list of 6'ers !

*UPDATED 10:40pm 16/4

So far its (* on order):

3.2_dsg
ADB
Ali_Bongo
andya 
aguess
ANT
bajers
bluenose
boggerttman 
CamV6
chip 
ColinH 
cuTTsy 
Don't I Recognise You?
fivelittlefish 
GDR-TT 
harco 
HardDrive 
HerbieFrog
Herve 
Horse 
jimfew 
jog
KryTTen
little_blue
Matthew 
Mayur 
Moley* 
moss 
mutley
new2tt
pas_55 
Rambaud 
Ramsayn 
Rav* 
raven 
Richard 
RobbieTT
saint
skooby* 
SteveS 
toonbroon
TT Law 
V6TT 
vagman 
Wolverine

*TOTAL = 46*

Foreign:
EighTT - USA 
Marc_in_usa - USA 
TTigg - USA 
Phillippe - France


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> .......cheers guys, but does this mean that I have the right stcker for pressures with just a mis print on the 98/95RON? Hmmm, the plot thickens! :lol:


I've got the same - it does show 39 front / 35 rear, so at least that's correct.

Like someone else, my handbook helpfully says that the DSG is "currently under development"..... :!:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

raven said:


> I've got the same - it does show 39 front / 35 rear, so at least that's correct.


.......I think you may be refering to the loaded pressures when you are carrying pepps in the back and a loaded trunk? As it should also read for the 18's 38 f/29 r which has also been confirmed by Mr Vagaman?

Dean


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the same - it does show 39 front / 35 rear, so at least that's correct.
> ...


Hmmm.....I'll double check this tomorrow............when it's a bit lighter outside. :roll:


----------



## little_blue (Mar 2, 2004)

add me to the list as well.

been too busy enjoying myself driving, to visit the site.

collected my Glacier Blue baby on 2nd march, already done 4470 miles 

its back in the dealer today to sort as problem with the 6 cd stacker, so i'm sad today


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Mine states 39 front 35 rear as for fuel 98/95 ron :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: Mine states 39 front 35 rear as for fuel 98/95 ron :wink:


.......mine too if I had peeps in the back and a loaded trunk! :roll: :lol:

Check the other pressures above it (38F/29R) within the same box listed for the 18's as if your car is not loaded your runnning your pressures too high or have I missread the information (again)?

Dean


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: The numbers above only for 17" wheels :wink:


----------



## toonbroon (Apr 14, 2004)

Mine just turned 6 months. Mauritius Blue with grey leather and I love it!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

toonbroon said:


> Mine just turned 6 months. Mauritius Blue with grey leather and I love it!


Sound like a great car want to swap engines?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

toonbroon said:


> Mine just turned 6 months. Mauritius Blue with grey leather and I love it!


my, what fantastic taste you have 

Nice one


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

Please add me

3.2 DSG Roadster (delivered 28th March)
Mauritius Blue 
Aniseed Leather including wheel and knee trims
Dark Blue Hood, interior and carpets
Bose
Cruise
9 spoke 18â€ and extra locks
Big smile  
Soon to add arm rest â€" but missed the group buyâ€¦


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Blimey - is Mauritius Blue becoming the new Silver?  

nice one - good call 

where abouts in this fair country (roughly) are you?

Or indeed - are you in this country?


----------



## new2tt (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi

Cheshire, which for those people 'down South' is just South of Manchester and homing in on me a little more- West a bit. Hopefully thats close enough.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> :wink: The numbers above only for 17" wheels :wink:


.......incorrect, the 18's and 17's are lumped into the same box together (with no division) as although the 17 is smaller it will carry the same psi due to it carrying the same load. The only choice you have is if you are loaded or not and therefore 38/29 unloaded or 39/35 loaded.

If you are already running at 39/35 unloaded what pressure does it tell you to put in if it is loaded? :lol:  :wink: :roll:

All car manufacturers will give you an unloaded/loaded figure.......

Dean


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: The numbers above only for 17" wheels :wink:
> ...


Spot on Dean.

Next.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I've just realised, I've managed to hijack my own thread! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......so when are us 6'ers going to get together then? Castle Comb any one?

I'm only waiting for DIRY to get his broken in and then I'll be taking him into the Beacons!!!

Can't wait! 

Dean


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi, You can add my name to the list.

Mine was delivered to its first owner 24/10/03.

I got it on 24/11/03 with 60 miles on the clock!

I do mainly motorway miles and have managed to average 29 mpg over the 7300 miles the car has done.

I know people keep on about the ride hieght of the V6 but I have still gorunded mine out 4 times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have glacier blue with silver leather bose & 6CD


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> .......so when are us 6'ers going to get together then? Castle Comb any one?
> 
> I'm only waiting for DIRY to get his broken in and then I'll be taking him into the Beacons!!!
> 
> ...


760 miles on the DIS now Dean


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > .......so when are us 6'ers going to get together then? Castle Comb any one?
> ...


Corr, what have you been doing in it?? I thought you'd only had it for about a week!


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Seems a shame to lose this thread.

Where's Castle Combs BTW?

If it's not too far from Yorkshire, I would be up for it, but I am going to try to make Brooklands in July.

Got 16 laps in a Porsche Cup racer as a prezzie, so am going to try to do that on the Saturday (in Oxfordshire) and then Brooklands on the Sunday.

Anyone of the 6ers going to Brooklands??

Cheers.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

bajers said:


> Where's Castle Combs BTW?


Sorry, it's near my house & I live in Wiltshire!


----------



## virgintt (Feb 28, 2004)

*
*

Got myself a sexy Misano red....no pics as yet as too busy drooling! Anyone tried Launch Control??


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Robbie.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

virgintt said:


> *
> *
> 
> Got myself a sexy Misano red....no pics as yet as too busy drooling! Anyone tried Launch Control??


Hi virgintt welcome to the forum and congrats on your new car.

I presume you've seen this recent post http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=25015 I think it shows the "potential" of launch control 

Moley


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

virgintt said:


> *
> *
> 
> Got myself a sexy Misano red....no pics as yet as too busy drooling! Anyone tried Launch Control??


Welcome Virgin!

...and yes, of course we have.

Robbie


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

RobbieTT said:


> virgintt said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


.......indeed we have! Welcome.......

Dean


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

bajers said:


> Anyone of the 6ers going to Brooklands??


yep


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Latest list of 6'ers !

*UPDATED 04/5

So far its (* on order):

3.2_dsg 
ADB 
Ali_Bongo 
andya 
aguess 
ANT 
bajers 
bilen
bluenose 
boggerttman 
CamV6 
chip 
ColinH 
cuTTsy 
Don't I Recognise You? 
fivelittlefish 
GDR-TT 
harco 
HardDrive 
HerbieFrog 
Horse 
jimfew 
jog 
KryTTen 
little_blue 
MaTTey*
Matthew 
Mayur 
Moley* 
moss 
mutley 
new2tt 
pas_55 
properperson
Rambaud 
Ramsayn 
Rav* 
raven 
Richard 
RobbieTT 
saint 
skooby
SteveS 
toonbroon 
TT Law 
V6TT 
vagman 
virgintt
Wolverine

TOTAL = 49

Foreign: 
EighTT - USA 
Herve - Switzerland
Marc_in_usa - USA 
TTigg - USA 
Phillippe - France


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

And me and me!!!!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

virgintt said:


> *
> *
> 
> Got myself a sexy Misano red....no pics as yet as too busy drooling! Anyone tried Launch Control??


Hey, like your style. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Sig updated, hopefully out today to take some pix.

Skooby


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

skooby said:


> Sig updated


LOLOLOL! - just read it! :lol: :lol: :lol:

nice one 

PS I've been promising to get some pics for the last 10 days - but every time I get near it with a camera, I just get in it and go for a drive instead!  :wink:


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Skoobs,

Where are ya buddy??

How's the motor??

Are you still out playin'...??

Report back as soon as you like, cus we all want to know what you think.. :x

Stonkin' thread though Dean..well done!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## skooby (Feb 15, 2004)

Here I am, been have a good go in the car,260+ mile so far. So glad I bought it, totaly love it, have posted some links to 56K freindly pix.

Just love the colour even better in the flesh and better than the car I saw it on, think that the car I saw in glacier blue iether wasnt or Audi have changed the colour, love the silver leather inside too.

Love the DSG if this is the future then I'm all for it.

Does seem more nose heavy then my A4 Tsport Q, thought as havent realy pushed it, not used kikdown or launch yet, not sure if this will translate into understear or not. Have used sport abit and paddles but forget to change up sometimed so have been to max revs but not max throttel.

Might try the exhorst mod as doesnt sound quite as loud as the demo I took but then I was ragging it, but love the sound when idel in trafic, BROOM BROOM, though still go for the 'glutch' sometimes.LOL

Skooby


----------



## properperson (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm in.....

2004 (04) TT V6 DSG, papaya orange, black leather, bose sound, multi CD, cruise, cup holder, arm rest, ipod sat nav.......

plus (for what it's worth).....

02 mini cooper s, 200bhp chip, sat nav, chilli pack, 17" wheels, multi cd, black leather.

03 Smart Crossblade, multi cd, 90 bhp remap - no roof, no windscreen, no doors (and probably no resale value......)

03 Buell XB 900 Lightning - yellow

2002 Vax AVC1 vacuum cleaner

......


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad you like it skoobs....

Don't forget to run it in properly though :x

Launch control and Sport mode, a happy car does not make!!!


----------



## evil (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm 6'4'' had mine about 1.5 months. It's a silver TT coupe 225. sweet car.


----------

